# Biscuit in Ohio



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can contact the rescues in Ohio.

*Distribution List Name: *Ohio GR Rescues

*Members: *

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue [email protected]

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue Principle contact Kay [email protected]

Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo: Referral Only [email protected]

Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio [email protected]

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc. [email protected]

Golden Retrievers In Need Rescue Service, Inc. (GRIN) [email protected]

Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue [email protected]

GRRAND [email protected]

Stop the Suffering Mix breeds [email protected]

I think Dirk's might cover parts of Ohio, too???


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I just emailed the shelter. Hopefully they will send me info about this boy. Their site says they are rescue friendly and I am pretty sure that GRIN and Golden Treasures are in that area.:crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bisquit 
Golden Retriever 
Young, M Ashtabula County Animal Protective League
Ashtabula, OH


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He looks like a beauty. Hope he gets out quickly.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that Biscuit gets saved by one of the rescues. He is a cutie and still has his smile. Happy guy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> You can contact the rescues in Ohio.
> 
> *Distribution List Name: *Ohio GR Rescues
> 
> ...


We do Kim if arrangements are made to get them to us....


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom- Their website states they are "rescue" friendly and will make arrangements to get dogs into rescues interested. Thanks Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom:

Did you contact the Ohio rescues and Gold. Ret. Rescues, too!!


Bailey is beautiful. Praying he gets saved!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Sent emails to Golden Treasures and G.R.I.N. as both are in the immediate area. Haven't heard from either one way or the other. I think he is just gorgeous. I also emailed the shelter for info regarding him specifically,also NO ANSWER.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This boy is obviously a pure bred Golden, I can't imagine GR rescue leaving him in a shelter. I hope we hear he's been pulled or adopted soon!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Biscuit's picture is not on the shelter website today. Lets hope that means he found a home or was rescued. He still is on the petfinder site thou. :crossfing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well hoping the best for him!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Biscuit update*

Just heard from the shelter and Biscuit is going into foster. Very near me!!!!!!!!!!They said he is a surrender and they are going to be very picky about his forever home. Now I have to work on my husband:crossfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Biscuit*

So Very Happy to hear about Biscuit going into foster.

Hali's Mom: Good Luck working on your Hubby!

Biscuit is beautiful!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom"

What did your Hubby say. Is Biscuit coming to live with you?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is gorgeous!


----------

